# T-Shirts Drucken



## axe van ecks (6. März 2003)

Hi,

weiß einer von euch, wo es im www nen guten T-Shirt Druck zu sagen wir annehmbaren Preis gibt? Ich möchte nicht wie bei spreadshop meinen eigenen shop oder so aufmachen sondern nur ca. 30-40 T-Shirts für nächstes Jahr K12 drucken lassen ... 

danke


----------



## Neuk (6. März 2003)

Was ist denn ein annehmbarer Preis für dich?

Ich hab mal gegoogled und hab folgendes gefunden

*http://www.tdruck.de/*
ab 10 Shirts 10,50€

*http://www.abi-t-shirt.de/* 
Klingt ganz interessant, einfach mal Katalog anfordern.

oder du machst das ganze selber *g*:
Bügelfolien und T-Shirts kaufen und selbst aufbügeln. Wenn man ordentlich arbeitet hält des schon ne ganze Weile (einige T-Shirts von uns existieren nach 3 Jahren immer noch). Ich denke das ist die billigste Variante.


----------



## axe van ecks (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neuk _
> *http://www.abi-t-shirt.de/*
> Klingt ganz interessant, einfach mal Katalog anfordern.



danke das hört sich gut an katalog gleich mal bestellt. 



> _Original geschrieben von Neuk _
> oder du machst das ganze selber *g*:
> Bügelfolien und T-Shirts kaufen und selbst aufbügeln. Wenn man ordentlich arbeitet hält des schon ne ganze Weile (einige T-Shirts von uns existieren nach 3 Jahren immer noch). Ich denke das ist die billigste Variante.



naja... ich hab nicht so böcken drauf 30-40 T-Shirt Folien zu Drucken und dann noch rauf zu Bügeln, und wenns jeder selber macht hauts bei einem nicht hin, und dann kommt wieder großes Blabla was soll der ****** ..etc.  ... aber trotzdem danke


----------



## Neuk (6. März 2003)

Kannst du mal wenn du den Katalog bekommen hast, hier angeben oder mir schicken, wieviel das ungefähr kostet, da mein Abi auch näherrückt und die Vorbereitungen auch bald anstehen.
Vielleicht interessiert es auch mehrere Leute hier.


----------

